# Made my day



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I was rooting around under the bottom of the car and saw this tag on the pumpkin. I removed it and lo and behold..................
I no longer have to secretly hope the rear end blows up so I can get positraction......arty:arty:arty:
the beer's on me fellas!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Put it back on so you don't loose it....!:cheers


----------

